# QLD Trips this week



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

If anybody is going on a trip this week or this coming weekend I'm up for it.

Availability so far is Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Sat, Sun.

Options: Morton Bay, Palm Beach Reef,Tugun,9 Mile.................etc


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

gday mate I have thur and fri off    I was thinking of hitting the stanley river chassing some yellas and maybe even another COD if im lucky, if you want to join me that would be cool, or if you going to target some jacks id be up for that too :lol: :lol: or even a session on the snapper off bribie

Lee


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

keep me posted guys... Im up for a trip somewhere this Sat or Sun. Offshore, if weather permits. Estuary if too blowy or swell too big.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

To do want to get up to Somerset but weather permitting I want to get off shore this weekend.
As from next Wednesday I hope to be fishing almost every day.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Steve
Thanks for the invite but likewise with zone Im also keen for the offshore stuff. I have only fresh water fished the once with little success. I will give it a go but cant resist the open ocean when the conditions are good. Speaking of which, Goldie looks good for Sat and Sunshine coast for Sunday winds. Just the swell...


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm thinking about giving Cook Rocks (off sandstone point) a bit of a go tomorrow morning. still some straggling snapper around, and the odd mackerel.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
i will be going off bribie surf side sunday am if thats more like what ya after.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be bobbing around in the water off Queens beach, Redcliffe again tomorrow.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I'll be bobbing around in the water off Queens beach, Redcliffe again tomorrow.


Hi Paul
What time? Had a Xmas drink thing this arvo, but being mature, I'd be up for a fish. haha


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Christmas drinks??....alright for some, I was too busy diggin ditch's today for any beer and niblies.  should be all finished by Wednesday to get a few early morning sessions in.

The usual time.........when I get there.  .....between 5-6.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Think Im going to give Noosa a go tomorrow morning. If the sea is too big there is always the river. I think the best launch is in the corner near the surf club on Hastings, but have no idea which way to head after that. I know from sunshiner there's a reef 4km away but not sure which way. Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

change of plans for me... going to hit spot x off of banksia beach in search of some snapper and mackerel. launch around 0430 if anyone is interested.


----------

